# Problema fetch VMware-workstation

## Pes88

Ciao sto provando ad installare vmware 7 con scarsi risultati! 

Ho preso l'ultima versione da l'overlay vmware , precisamente la "app-emulation/vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548 from vmware", ho scaricato il file budle da il sito di vwware e lo messo nella cartella /usr/portage/distfile come chiesto da emerge! 

Ma continua a darmi lo stesso errore e non so come risolverlo! puo essere dovutoi al fatto che ho prelevato l'ebuild dall'overlay, o non centra niente?

L'errore completo che ottengo è il seguente : 

```

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) app-emulation/vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548 from vmware

!!! app-emulation/vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Please download VMware-Workstation-7.1.2-301548.x86_64.bundle

 * from http://www.vmware.com/products/workstation/

 * and place it in /usr/portage/distfiles

 * Fetch failed for 'app-emulation/vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-emulation/vmware-workstation-7.1.2.301548:

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

HELP !!!!

----------

## Onip

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Please download VMware-Workstation-7.1.2-301548.x86_64.bundle
> 
>  * from http://www.vmware.com/products/workstation/
> ...

 

dai che c'è scritto.... scarica a mano e piazzalo nella directory dei distfiles

----------

## Pes88

forse non hai letto bene : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ho scaricato il file budle dal sito di vwware e lo messo nella cartella /usr/portage/distfiles come chiesto da emerge! 
> 
> 

 

Ma il problema rimane!

----------

## Onip

 :Embarassed: 

mi sono perso quella riga, scusa.

evidentemente portage non ti riconosce il file che hai scaricato: inizia a controllarne il nome, i permessi (anche se root non dovrebbe avere problemi) e vedi se l'hash del file corrisponde a quello memorizzato nel Manifest ( /var/lib/layman/<overlay>/app-emulation/vmware-workstation/Manifest ).

Eventualmente prova a riscaricarlo e, se proprio vedi che l'hash giusto è quello che portage non riconosce segnalalo ai mantainer dell'overlay ed emergi il pacchetto (in tanto che correggono) con

```
# emerge --digest app-emulation/vmware-workstation
```

----------

## Pes88

Grazie mille per la tua risposta, mi ha fatto risolvere il problema!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Spiego meglio che cosa è successo, nel sito di vmware sono presenti due versioni di vmware-workstation , una base e un altra completa di tools. 

Io ho sempre scaricato quella completa dei tools che pero non è supportata da emerge, in quanto il digest presente nel manifest dell'overlay è solo per la versione senza tools! 

Io scaricavo quella completa di tools perché avevo attivato la use vmware-tools , pensando fosse quella corretta!   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Quindi alla fine il parchetto vmware-tools  installa i tools compresi nella versione estesa di vmware??

----------

